
SDF Celebrates 30 years of service in 2017 (email) - rocky1138
SDF Celebrates 30 years of service in 2017!<p>On June 16th, 1987 Ted Uhlemann (handle: charmin, later iczer) connected his
Apple ][e&#x27;s 300 baud modem to the phone line his mother had just given him
for his birthday.  He had published the number the night before on as many
BBSes around the Dallas Ft. Worth area that he could and he waited for the
first caller.  He had a copy of Magic Micro BBS which was written in Applesoft
BASIC and he named the BBS &quot;SDF-1&quot; after his favorite Japanimation series
ROBOTECH (Macross).  He hoped to draw users who were interested in anime,
industrial music and the Church of the Subgenius.<p>Slowly, SDF has grown over all these years, never forgetting our past and
unlike many sites on the internet, we actually have a past.  Some people
today may come here and see us as outdated and &quot;retro&quot;.  But if you get
involved, you&#x27;ll see it is quite alive with new ideas and a platform
for opportunity to try many new things.  The machines are often refreshed,
the quotas are gone, the disk space is expanding as are the features (and
user driven features at that) and our cabinets have plenty of space for
expansion here in the USA and in Europe (Germany).<p>Think about ways you&#x27;d like to celebrate SDF&#x27;s 30th and join us on the
&#x27;bboard&#x27; to discuss what we could do.<p>I realize many of you have likely moved on yourselves, but I just wanted
you to know we&#x27;re still here and we&#x27;ll keep doing new and exciting things
with a foundation in the UNIX shell.<p>Sincerely,<p>Stephen Jones (SMJ)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sdf.org
======
greenyoda
There's a Wikipedia article about SDF:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDF_Public_Access_Unix_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDF_Public_Access_Unix_System)

